# Engine noise problem



## kevin Mauger (Mar 24, 2007)

Can enyone help, a response from Nissan would be good. I have had a noise in the engine from new, it sounds like a rocker gear or bearing noise and goes away when the engine warms up (sounds louder under load(going up hill etc). Not happy with Nissan, this is the third new car from them and they admit that there is a noise but won't do anything about it, or loan me a car so they can check it out. (problem is from new) now 14,000ks
Bought it from Nissan Townville Australia and we now live in Canberra Australia.

Anyone got any ideas about the noise. Kev


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

What model are you driving? What Ron fuel are you using? Is the oil level okay? What color is the oil - any foaming or whitish traces? Is your coolant disappearing?

Any indication of the pitch, frequency and description of the noise? Is it a Rattle? Slap? Knock? High pitched or low pitched? Do you 'hear' or 'feel' it?

I'm not from Nissan btw.


----------



## kevin Mauger (Mar 24, 2007)

*Kev Mauger*



LEONGSTER said:


> What model are you driving? What Ron fuel are you using? Is the oil level okay? What color is the oil - any foaming or whitish traces? Is your coolant disappearing?
> 
> Any indication of the pitch, frequency and description of the noise? Is it a Rattle? Slap? Knock? High pitched or low pitched? Do you 'hear' or 'feel' it?
> 
> I'm not from Nissan btw.


Thanks for the reply, 

2006 ST S

The car sound a bit like a quiet diesel, first thing in the morning and the noise tapers off when warmed up. it is getting worse as it can still be heard in the background when at operating temp.

Oil and coolant looks ok (no foaming and is new oil from service), running on regular unleaded,

Kev


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

It may be a problem with the timing chain tensioner. 

Or, the valve clearances could be excessive.

Inaccurately adjusted valves can either lead to burnt valves (too little clearance) or increased tappet noise (too much clearance).

XT uses bucket tappets that come in various thicknesses. The entire valvetrain would need to be pulled to replace these and the job is extensive - could be why your dealer is claiming ignorance.

You should insist that they check the valve clearances for excessive play regardless.

There is also a possibility your dealer could have put in a 30W oil - this is thinner viscosity oil which, while good for economy, makes the engine run a little louder.

Nissan has a workshop guide for Noise Vibration Harshness issues they should refer to. Am surprised if they didn't.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

I have exactly the same noise on mine - exact description - sounds like a quiet diesel when cold, above about 2000 RPM, but goes when warm. stealer said it is possibly timing chain - bit it doesnt sound like that to me. Will get it checked at next service (hopefully under warranty). Mine has done just over 30K miles.


----------



## kevin Mauger (Mar 24, 2007)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> I have exactly the same noise on mine - exact description - sounds like a quiet diesel when cold, above about 2000 RPM, but goes when warm. stealer said it is possibly timing chain - bit it doesnt sound like that to me. Will get it checked at next service (hopefully under warranty). Mine has done just over 30K miles.


I've got it in at Nissan now, should get some feedback in the morning. 

Kev


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

brill, Kev - let us know what they say it is.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Any news Kev?


----------



## paulliver (Nov 21, 2007)

*cold start engine noise*



kevin Mauger said:


> Can enyone help, a response from Nissan would be good. I have had a noise in the engine from new, it sounds like a rocker gear or bearing noise and goes away when the engine warms up (sounds louder under load(going up hill etc). Not happy with Nissan, this is the third new car from them and they admit that there is a noise but won't do anything about it, or loan me a car so they can check it out. (problem is from new) now 14,000ks
> Bought it from Nissan Townville Australia and we now live in Canberra Australia.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas about the noise. Kev


hi guys seems i have the same problem did u get it fixed or know the cause of this noise
cheers paul
or any other members know what it is


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

nope - nissan useless - still have noise 9000 miles later - just X'ing fingers. seems to be limited to just 3 of us


----------



## paulliver (Nov 21, 2007)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> nope - nissan useless - still have noise 9000 miles later - just X'ing fingers. seems to be limited to just 3 of us


mine is a diesel engine but it shouldnt sound like this,it reminds me of when unleaded first came out in the 80s and cars used to pink/ rattle untill the timing was adjusted.the nosie is like a tappet not getting enough oil when the oil is cold as the engine warms up the sound gets less until when the engine is at its optimum temp and the noise can be herd faintly,
come on guys any ideas
cheers paul


----------



## IanDelve (Dec 6, 2007)

I have a 2007 2.2 DCi Columbia with 5.5k on the clock in 8 months. This is the description i gave the service department when i took the vehicle in for a similar problem.
Rattle from front driver's side when started from cold in morning, after being left undercover overnight and also when left standing all day at work. Then for about 10 mins or until temperature reaches normal, the engine noise sounds like an older car with badly adjusted tappets. At this point I am frightened of giving it too high revs in case I do any engine damage. The vehicle has not always done this, started about 2 months after new, but is getting to the point that it seems to be getting steadily noisier.
This was the garages response......
"They assume from what i said that it's just normal diesel clatter which is more noticeable in cold weather. Diesels take a surprisingly long time to warm up"


----------



## paulliver (Nov 21, 2007)

IanDelve said:


> I have a 2007 2.2 DCi Columbia with 5.5k on the clock in 8 months. This is the description i gave the service department when i took the vehicle in for a similar problem.
> Rattle from front driver's side when started from cold in morning, after being left undercover overnight and also when left standing all day at work. Then for about 10 mins or until temperature reaches normal, the engine noise sounds like an older car with badly adjusted tappets. At this point I am frightened of giving it too high revs in case I do any engine damage. The vehicle has not always done this, started about 2 months after new, but is getting to the point that it seems to be getting steadily noisier.
> This was the garages response......
> "They assume from what i said that it's just normal diesel clatter which is more noticeable in cold weather. Diesels take a surprisingly long time to warm up"


hi ian spoke to nissan garage last week over the rattle.they said all nissan x-trails 2005 model and upto the currant model have this rattle nissan have removed something from the engine but they dont know what???to improve something
i could have payed £60 for an hours labour/diagnostic cheque for them to find nothing he had one just the same
he said just live with it but it is anoying
cheers paul


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

not sure that helps my petrol 2.0 tho


----------



## paulliver (Nov 21, 2007)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> not sure that helps my petrol 2.0 tho


no it doesnt sorry, it doesnt help our deisel engines either,i think it could be the oil whats to thick
when it warms up the oil thinns down alowing it to reach the tappets better or am i going gaga and the rattle/tappet noise goes 
cheers paul


----------



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

Okay guys I have a 2001 Xtrail and and bought it 2nd hand in 2003.I did an entire overhaul, changing timing chain,tensioner and head gasket etc and after I started getting this rattle on start up also.

Somewhere on this site it is explained that the tensioner has a fault where after the engine is turned off the oil is supposed to stay on the tensioner but doesnt'.So on start up when cold and under load the timing chain rattles and yes it is really annoying.

There is nothing that can be done except to probably use a thicker oil which I have done. The noise is less but still present.

The tensioner is the problem cos its supposed to reatain the oil and thus keep the timing chain always greased and this isn't happening for whatever reason.

I read some where that someone noticed a silicone like plug near the tensioner when he took the engine down and he didn't know where it came from so he ignored it.Since then he is also experiencing this rattle on start up and when the xtrail is under load.

I have been trying to this fixed also to no avail so other than that I have put it down to a fault of the Manufacturer.

I hope this helps.
Don't panic its normal.


----------



## paulliver (Nov 21, 2007)

Sean King said:


> Okay guys I have a 2001 Xtrail and and bought it 2nd hand in 2003.I did an entire overhaul, changing timing chain,tensioner and head gasket etc and after I started getting this rattle on start up also.
> 
> Somewhere on this site it is explained that the tensioner has a fault where after the engine is turned off the oil is supposed to stay on the tensioner but doesnt'.So on start up when cold and under load the timing chain rattles and yes it is really annoying.
> 
> ...


was told no to panic as it was the norm
what grade oil did u put in as i will try this
thanks paul


----------



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

*Tensioner/Timing chain noise*

I'm using a thicker oil which is havoline 20W 50 and on start up the timing chain gets quieter. It doesn't matter on the brand of oil but you you need to use a thicker oil. 

Since the tensioner has a fault and isn't retaining oil which on start up is supposed to lubricate the chain and it isnt..

Hope it works for you.


----------



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

From the research i have done this noise we are all hearing is from the tensioner and the timing chain.

Nissan has designed the tensioner differently and the oil doesnt stay in the tensioner so on start up it the timing chain rattles until the oil is pumped up into the engine and from time to time you still hear the rattle.

I have a 2001 Xtrail and I have had to live with this for the last four years and I now use a thicker oil so I wont hear it as loud as before.

This noise is in all petrol xtrails and is something we have to live with while we have the car.
Hope this helps


----------



## catlitter00 (Apr 20, 2008)

Same problem with my Columbia! Its 7 months old and only done 4.500 miles. It has been back to nisssan who say that is is no noisier than any other they service!.......I put the problem down to one of 2 things! An injector sticking or the ECU giving the wrong info to the fuel pump or one of the injectors as the noise is not heard when the vehicle is on the over run only when under power with light throttle and goes away when the engine reaches temperature..... I am very dissapointed with nissan and if anyone knows the cure a reply to [email protected] would be much appreciated.....I am a bit reluctant to mess with it myself as to do so would probably invalidate the warranty but its getting to the stage that if I dont do something soon it may have to go..... I have an old 1985 diesel Golf that I have had from new and that doesn't make as much noise as the Nissan............. The best thing that could happen is either someone steal it or it go on fire then i could claim on the insurance


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

catlitter00 said:


> goes away when the engine reaches temperature.....


Every single diesel X Trail I have driven has been noisy from cold. It's not a fault as far as I know.

Here's a quote from a review:

"Like most diesel engines we found it noisy on cold start up but it soon settles down when warmed up."

Hope this puts your mind at rest, diesel drivers.

Petrol owners - sorry! Can't help you there!


----------



## catlitter00 (Apr 20, 2008)

*xtrail engine clatter from cold ( sounds like a tappet)*

Hi everyone / this noise is not normal /I HAVE FOUND OUT THIS MUCH ? // its an injector problem that Nissan are reluctant to admit to./ I have had mine diagnosed and the head mechanic has said that it is an injector problem, only problem is that they cant get hold of a replacement injector from Nissan for another 4 weeks. So dont be put off by the old story that it's normal and it will disappear when the weather gets a bit hotter, thats a load of BULL.
Think Logically for a moment!!
How many other Diesel cars make this noise from COLD////NONE???
Yes all Diesels are noisier when cold first thing in the morning but thats a diesel engine noise common to all diesels , this noise that the nissans have is a destinct knock and its not even across the 4 cylinders , its one out of four if you know what i mean. You can actually feel it run uneavenly and the car will shake slightly when given a little throttle ( and i mean a little).
NO its not normal and its not caused by the engine getting extra fuel when cold. WHAT'S THE ECU DOING at this point? It's controlling the fuel to make sure that all the emissions are OK and it doesn't get too much fuel, so that blows that theory out of the window!!
YOU GOT A PROBLEM TAKE IT BACK TO NISSAN AGAIN AND AGAIN AND THEY WILL SOON GET FED UP WITH YOU AND THEY WILL BOOK IT IN AND SORT IT OUT////////////Thats my advice.. ...., Kind Regards to you all


----------



## catlitter00 (Apr 20, 2008)

Ok everyone you may remember my last entry *** about xtrail engine clatter from cold ( sounds like a tappet) ***>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Well it was an injector as I said to Nissan in the first place ********anyway Nissan have now fixed it!
The car starts just the same in the morning and no rattles or tappet clatter or sticking injector clatter either. If you start it up it will tick over at 800rpm (ish) and given a little throttle and I mean a little throttle to bring it up to say 1000 or 1200 rpm the engine is now running even where as before it was uneven almost to the point that I would describe it as ( if it were a petrol engine) hunting.
Any way if anyone out there still has this problem dont take any of Nissans list of excuses and just tell them that its an injector and stop messing ( I could think of another word) around and get it fixed. Tel them that you will write to Nissan Customer services and speak to Gabby Whitefield who is the incharge there and who has been on the BBC's Don't get Done get Dom programe in the mornings at 9/15am. Good old Dom got hold of Gabby ( nice Lady) and sorted out a problem on some guy's Navara just last week ( well it was on the TV last week) so don't take any BULL **** ( you all know the other word) from nissan... I like the Xtrail and it does what it says on the tin as far as I am concerned ( Pulls our large Caravan very nicely Thanks)>>>>>>> But I did not like it when the injectors started playing up . They are Denso injectors fitted to the Xtrail ( obviously Japanees) and at £200 a piece you dont want to have to start to fork out for new ones when the car is still under warranty. ( But if you listen to Nissan who keep giving out a list of could be's, if's, but's etc your car will be out of warranty by the time they get round to fixing it and then they will have the cheek to charge yoiu for the repair. Anyway mine's fixed and happy I am. GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL>
if U want to talk ([email protected])


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

BBC - BBC Two Programmes - Don't Get Done Get Dom, Series 3, Nissan


----------



## argeas (Oct 24, 2008)

*nissan xtrail 2003 engine vibration!!!!*

hi guys!! 

i bought a second hand xtrail 2.0L petrol begining of the year....
was running great.......
went to mozambique with it with some nice sand roads..... it went really well....
the last day before i left the vibration apeared....
as you start the engine the whole front vibrates (like deasel or like an old truck)...(it use to start smooothly!!)
then at idle it keeps th vibration..... and when i rev it a bit in the begining it vibrates hard!!! then it smooths down when passes 1.200 1.500 revs.....
on pulling of too ....
on driving u can feel it is some how slghtly less respnsive and harder but goes ... its been like this from the trip back to mozambique untill now..
going to nissan next week to see......
what could it be??????? i dont want to get riped off (

thanks in advance


----------



## TKH (May 19, 2007)

petrol, plugs, injectors, throttle body ?


----------



## argeas (Oct 24, 2008)

i checked the inspection plate underneath....... is it the flywheel?? cause if it is it is cracke along the whole perimeter.......hair line crack ....... and it wobles so i guees thats wats it causing it..............


----------



## wmcdonaldd (Jun 13, 2006)

*xtrail engine clatter from cold ( sounds like a tappet)*

Hi there, just to say thanks for the heads up on this problem. I'd had the same clatter for nearly 12 months on my 06 Columbia, Nissan did'nt want to know! But after reading this thread I went back for the third time and they've now fitted a new set of injectors - the silence is deafening!!!!!


----------



## catlitter00 (Apr 20, 2008)

wmcdonaldd said:


> Hi there, just to say thanks for the heads up on this problem. I'd had the same clatter for nearly 12 months on my 06 Columbia, Nissan did'nt want to know! But after reading this thread I went back for the third time and they've now fitted a new set of injectors - the silence is deafening!!!!!


The Cold Start Engine Clatter is Back again on Our Xtrail but this time Nissan Have agreed that there is a problem and are going to replace 3 more injectors , That's the 3 that were not replaced last year...................SO IF YOU HAVE THE SAME CLATTER TAKE IT BACK AND INSIST ON NEW INJECTORS.>>>>>> I THINK WE ARE WINNING!!

The denso injectors that Nissan use are crap and when cold tend to stick open, probably helped by the fact that the diesel we buy today has hardly any sulphur in it...This sticking open slightly causes over fueling. Nissan won't admit it as at £460 a piece as they now are they dont want to be replacing injectors on every noisy Xtrail, so they have taken the tack that just tell everyone that it's just a noisey engine, basically it's Diesel Knock Noise. I have a customer Service Bulletin in front of me right now and they give a load of bull saying """" As requirements for lower and lower emissions become more stringent then the fuel injector pattern has become more complex in order to ensure complete combustion of the diesel fuel. This means that the period of time between fuel being injected and the combustion taking place can be longer. One of the side effects of this is that the noise made during combustion has changed and therefore a knocking noise like "pinking" or pre ignition just like you would hear on a petrol engine may be heard after starting untill the engine has warmed up """ I have never read such crap, how can the noise during combustion have changed since the car was new and especially since the vehicle has not been back into the garage to have the pump settings altered, so nothing has changed except that the injectors are sticking open slightly and overfueling! that is the truth Mr NISSAN>>>> and you have replaced one injector in my Xtrail last year when it was 9 months old and you are about to change the other 3 as the OLD Injector Noise has come back to haunt me... Well it Haunted the guy at Nissan fore about a week untill I told him to cut out the bull **** and get another aftershave.......He said I'm the warranty Manager and all I want is a quiet life,, My reply was you'll get a quiet life when you stop messing about and authorise 3 more injectors for my car......I went in every day!! ....and 3 days later they have now ordered 3 more new injectors so if any of you have the same noise it's injectors and don't take all that crap about diesel engines being noisey, we know they are noisey but we also know that the injectors are at fault...........................................................................WHICH brings me on to something I read on another site>>>>>>>>>>I'm not going to go into it but you may like to read it!!
I have tried 2 Stroke in my old Golf Diesel and yes it does seem quieter! So I don's see why it shouldn't work in a more modern Diesel Engine.
*****************************************************************
to all interested: Read on!
*******************************
due to the pollution control measures of the EC diesel-oil is nearly sulphur free and contains up to 5% of bio-diesel. Sulphur has the property to grease the high pressure injection pump and the injectors. Without sulphur, the reduced greasing property of the new diesel has already shown negativ impacts on the long-term stability of the injectors and the high pressure pump. The pump manufacturers have tried to react by lining the moving parts of the pumps with teflon or other suitable material. However, the long term stability is still not achieved as with the old (sulphor contained) diesel.
The engine-research centre of a well known German car manufacurer has conducted some long term tests of diesel additives to find out whether any one of them will have an impact on the long term reliability of the diesel engine components. This introduction to explain were my information comes from.
The results of this research: any diesel additive of any manufacturer presently on the market is not worth the money!
BUT: 2-stroke oil, which we use in our motor saws, lawn mower or in 2-stroke motor engines has shown to have an extreme positive impact on diesel engines, if such 2-stroke oil is added to the diesel in a homoeophatic dosis of 1:200. In practical terms: 0,300 litre of 2-stroke oil into the 70l diesel tank. The 2-stroke oil will be absorbed by the diesel (emulsion) and grease every moving part of the high pressure pump and the injectors.
Besides this, the 2-stroke oil will keep the diesel engine clean, as it burnes cleaner as the diesel itself.
In other words, the 2-stroke oil has a much lower ash-content as diesel, when burned. This proven fact delays the DPF (diesel particulate (soot) filter) to clogg, and the "burn free" process of the DPF will be much less.
One more information: in Germany we have to present our cars every 2 years to the TUV -Technical Supervision Organisation - who will check, amongs others, the pollution of petrol and diesel engines.
The measured cloud-factor of a diesel engine without use of 2-stroke oil has been 0,95.
The same factor with the use of 2-stroke oil has been 0,47 - reduction of nearly half of the soot particles.
Besides this, the use of 2-stroke oil in the diesel will increase the milage by 3-5%.


and more :-
You may all know that Mercedes Benz have conducted in 2007 a long distance reliability test with a number of Mercedes E-Class 320 cdi from Paris to Beijing. Due to the fact that the diesel quality in East European Countries, Russia and China does not meet the DIN requirements, and Mercedes did not want to take the risk of their engines to flopp due to lousy fuel, the total tour has been accompanied by diesel tanks to re-fuel the E-Class cdi's. Selected members of the Mercedes clientele could apply to participate in selected parts of this test-tour, and advocats and notaries had to certify the correctness of this long term reliability test.
Although Mercedes does not like it published or made public, it is a fact that the diesel-fuel used for this test did contain 2-stroke oil to grease the high pressure pump components and to keep the engines clean during this marathon.
Why our car manufacturers do not officially allow the homoeophatic addition of 2-stroke oil to the diesel fuel has many reasons, mostly of legal nature. Besides this, which car manufacturer has any interest in excessive reliability of their engines? Their repair shops will have great problems.
Meanwhile the "2-stroke-oil to diesel" issue has attracted the interest of a number of Universities in Germany, as this 2-stroke oil has shown to have amazing poperties if added in a small dosis to diesel fuel (1:200), especially the positive impact on air pollution, reduced fuel consumption and improved long term reliability of the diesel engine. The pro and con discussions will go on for a while. But as soon as an accademic report has been published by one of our Universities, this will change very fast.
By the way: all car manufacturers reject the addition of any fuel "additive" in their cars, and warn that guarantee MAY be affected. Nobody says, that guarantee WILL be rejected. 2-stroke oil in its properties is not an additive, as you add oil to oil if you "dope" you fuel with a dosis of 2-stroke oil. The dosis of 2-stroke oil in your diesel-fuel is very difficult to analyse, as every (chemical) analysis has the main function to identify substances which are harmful. But 2-stroke oil has proven not to be harmful at all, on the contrary!
Personally, I use 2-stroke oil now for many years in all of my diesel cars (my present business car is a Mercedes 320 cdi DPF Automatic). And I never had any problems whatsoever.


----------



## Bobg (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi guys, new to the forum, as I have a similar problem with my 06 X-Trail. Sounds like a tractor when first started. Only had it a few weeks, and the nose is getting louder. Dealer not interested, as usual, and the warranty (if you can call it that) only gives me £300 per claim. Any suggestions as to how to get the injectors checked and changed by Nissan, as its now it out of warranty?
By the way Catlitter, very interesting post regarding 2 stroke oil, will be trying that in the next few tankfuls to see what difference it makes.
Bob


----------



## catlitter00 (Apr 20, 2008)

*take it back!*



Bobg said:


> Hi guys, new to the forum, as I have a similar problem with my 06 X-Trail. Sounds like a tractor when first started. Only had it a few weeks, and the nose is getting louder. Dealer not interested, as usual, and the warranty (if you can call it that) only gives me £300 per claim. Any suggestions as to how to get the injectors checked and changed by Nissan, as its now it out of warranty?
> By the way Catlitter, very interesting post regarding 2 stroke oil, will be trying that in the next few tankfuls to see what difference it makes.
> Bob


Hi Bobg 
If you have just bought it there should be at least 3 months warranty with it. Take it back and insist on new injectors // it's not fit for purpose is a good one to quote! The injectors are over £400 a piece and they are a throw away item and cannot be checked thats if they are Denso injectors. However if they are Delphi Injectors which some Nissans are ( they have a 16 number code that needs to be coded in) then they can be checked by a Company in Preston Lancashire >>>Leyland Auto Ltd
Meadow Works
Walton Summit Industrial Estate
Bamber Bridge • Preston • PR5 8BP 

tel. +44 (0)1772 695 000
fax. +44 (0)1772 626 015


I'd take it back first Bob and fast and kick up a stink.
The tolerancies are far to tight on these new injectors and when they are cold they probably don't seat right but when the engine is warmed up and everything has expanded a little then the seat better and snap open and closed as they should.
As for the 2 Stroke >> I have tried it in my Old Golf Diesel which has been round the clock and is a bit noisy now and yes it has quietened it down a lot!
I am also running it in the Nissan X Trail as it must lubricate the parts that the sulphur used to before it was removed from the diesel..
Latest trick on injectors is from FORD... They have put in a programme on the system so that after they have squirted so many times ( that could be millions of times ) they show up as a fault on the dash and put the engine into limp mode and you have to take it back to the ford dealer to have it reset. NOW thats a t**ts trick.... Its all technology gone too far...the systers today on the common rail runn at something like 1600bar pressure and to meet the next set of green figures if you know what i mean they might well have to step the pressures up to 2000bar .. Now in can see the rubberseals giving up at that pressure.. F***ing Madness!!


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

The comment about the 2 stroke oil is in tank of gas is interesting. I bought a 30 year old snowblower off a guy because he said it just didn't run right and only wanted a 100 bucks. I asked 2 stroke or 4? he said 2. I wanted a four but figured for the price what the hell. When I got it home, I was confused as on the side of the engine it clearly said 4 cycle. I phoned the guy back and confirmed he had owned it from new and he thought it was a 2 cycle. I checked with briggs and stratton, nope, 4 cycle. For 30 years a 4 stroke engine ran on 12:1 ratio pre mix. I tweaked the carbs and it ran like a dream. So there you go.


----------



## catlitter00 (Apr 20, 2008)

*It's only an oil!*



tbk said:


> The comment about the 2 stroke oil is in tank of gas is interesting. I bought a 30 year old snowblower off a guy because he said it just didn't run right and only wanted a 100 bucks. I asked 2 stroke or 4? he said 2. I wanted a four but figured for the price what the hell. When I got it home, I was confused as on the side of the engine it clearly said 4 cycle. I phoned the guy back and confirmed he had owned it from new and he thought it was a 2 cycle. I checked with briggs and stratton, nope, 4 cycle. For 30 years a 4 stroke engine ran on 12:1 ratio pre mix. I tweaked the carbs and it ran like a dream. So there you go.


 I bet if you stripped it down it would be as clean as a whistle inside.
I recently stripped a diesel car engine down ( 1.9 diesel) that had done 77,000 miles, it had been running fully synthetic oil, if you didn't know the mileage you would have said looking at it that it had done 17,000 miles.......clean as a whistle.


----------



## Hollister Thompson (Jun 22, 2009)

I had the same problem and mine was fixed by changing the alternator pulley. Had to change the fan belt and tensioner before I found out from a friend that it was the alternator pulley. He had a Nissan Praire that carries the same alternator and was having the same problem until he changed that pulley. Pretty expensive though. Since changing the pulley about 4 months now I don't have any abnormal noise from my Beauty.
Hollister Thompson
[email protected]


----------



## snottygobbles (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi Hollister
Is your xtrail diesel or petrol, I have a rattly engine and mines petrol, . Just trying to work out which problems and fixes are for diesel or petrol engines.


----------



## Hollister Thompson (Jun 22, 2009)

*Engine noise*

Mine is a 2000cc petrol. If you listen clearly the noise would seem to come from the vicinity of the alternator. It is more noticeable on start up and less when the engine reaches operating temp. If you have similar diagnosis then head for the alternator pulley.


----------



## shaun4860 (Apr 17, 2009)

*brain cant do calculations.....*

RE the 2 stroke oil:....i mostly put 25 litres of diesel in at a time....how much 2 stroke should i put in? .

shaun


----------



## popai (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi everyone,
New to this forum,my intention was to explane at lenght my problem-but after all posts being read over-isn't necessary!
Also-please excuse me for my non perfect English!?
In a few words-I am a second owner of the "most popular" and well known-Nissan X-Trai Columbia 2,2dci,136hp,04/2006. I bought the car in june from Germany with the clock of 128 000km/much for 3year old car/! The present "km" are about 136 000km.The car is out of warranty since 04/2009.
Due to my unexpеrience with diesel cars,when I bought the car,the "noisy rattle" from cold engine was considered as a "small problem with "hydraulic valve's lifters".Later on it was found out that the "valve's lifters" are....mechanical!!!
At home ,the car was tested in our Nissan service!What a surprice -the 3 "Denso" injectors was found not working properly!
So,for that reason-can anyone help me with info-where in EU/UK-even other place- I can find it for the best price??? In BG ,when I live,the "Denso" injectors are ubnormal expencive!? I am going to replace all 4 injectors with new one in order to prevent any problem like this in a close future!
The number of the injectors I am looking for is: *16600-ES60A* - /DPF/
The car is made 04/2006 ,have a "Euro 4" certificate.
Thanks in advance!
Regards to all of you from BG


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi 
i have the same problem, noise comming from engine drive belt area, changed tensioner and altenator. noise is gone. it was altenator front bearing-making the noise


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi everyone! It is hard to say for sure if this is the same problem but I had a similar one. Fixed it for $2.00. Have a look:

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/161315-rattling-noise-cold-start-2006-x.html


----------



## MATTN (Nov 6, 2015)

*2000 NISSIAN FRONTIER enigine noise wining & scraping sound*

I HAVE A 2000 NISSIAN FROINTER 4CYL 2.4 LITER THAT JUST STARTED MAKING A WINING SOUND WITH SOME SCRAPPING NOISE AS WELL NEAR THE FRONT OF THE ENIGINE BY ALL THE BELTS .The wining sound gets loader when the accelerator is pushed but after you let it sit it is not as load .. What could this be ?? HELP


----------

